# can i please die?



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

No I am not suicidal, and no I don't intend on hurting myself. BUT I FEEL HORRIBLE. don't think im gonna take the sub B anymore, it's fucking me over. dunno if its that or just plain 'ol depression. BUT man, i am like depressed to the extremeeeee. I want to crawl in a corner and die. Dunno why I feel so bad tonight







think im gonna go to sleep.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> No I am not suicidal, and no I don't intend on hurting myself. BUT I FEEL HORRIBLE. don't think im gonna take the sub B anymore, it's fucking me over. dunno if its that or just plain 'ol depression. BUT man, i am like depressed to the extremeeeee. I want to crawl in a corner and die. Dunno why I feel so bad tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang in there! I have those thoughts sometimes too! But then for some strange reason I feel really good after a nap or the next day. I hope that you get to feel better in the morning.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Hang in there! I have those thoughts sometimes too! But then for some strange reason I feel really good after a nap or the next day. I hope that you get to feel better in the morning.


Thanks. It's really hard.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> No I am not suicidal, and no I don't intend on hurting myself. BUT I FEEL HORRIBLE. don't think im gonna take the sub B anymore, it's fucking me over. dunno if its that or just plain 'ol depression. BUT man, i am like depressed to the extremeeeee. I want to crawl in a corner and die. Dunno why I feel so bad tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have so felt this way! It can be overwhelming. I don't have any words of wisdom, but I hope it helps to know you are not totally alone with this!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> I have so felt this way! It can be overwhelming. I don't have any words of wisdom, but I hope it helps to know you are not totally alone with this!


Thanks 2deepathinker


----------



## jho (May 29, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Thanks 2deepathinker


stay calm.. everything changes,,specially everytime you try to change the way you think,, some way of being positive,, your lucky enough,,you could still sleep despite you got some problems,, coz other people use some medication just to induce sleep..so stay calm before eveything you feel became worst,, and Godbless


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> No I am not suicidal, and no I don't intend on hurting myself. BUT I FEEL HORRIBLE. don't think im gonna take the sub B anymore, it's fucking me over. dunno if its that or just plain 'ol depression. BUT man, i am like depressed to the extremeeeee. I want to crawl in a corner and die. Dunno why I feel so bad tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this is probably not the best moment to give out advice since I'm going trough a pretty nasty time but when I feel like that (which is often) , what keeps me going is knowing that I can get better from night to day, just like when it first started. I think that not only bad things happen all of a sudden, I'm actually sure that my recovery can happen any time, and even though it gets really hard to believe in bad crysis, it's always some positive energy


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Insaticiable.

You will be fiiiine!!! You seem like a really cool person, and this fucking thing sucks, at the same time however we are the only ones who can save ourselves at the end. I wont promise that this thing will go away, but it can get to a point where it ceases to bother you anymore. Personally, ive had it forever, but I am still able to sort of have ambitions and go forth in my life. Regardless how robotic it feels, its whatever, i cant change that, so FUCK it. seriously, fuck this thing. it will not control me anymore. I am so proud of myself, and of you, and of everyone in this forum for dealing with this thing. as much as I hate it when people tell me this, but it holds true that we have to go on. its non negotiable, life does go on. and honestly, i dont think id want to go through the whole suicide thing, its scary. Ive thought about it in my darker times, but we can manage to overcome it and find something that makes us feel happy. seriously, grab life by its balls, be a diva! be the amazing person you are! because you are one! remember that from now on.

its no solution, but if you are getting restless in one place and you can afford it, then leave LA and have a change of scenery. even if by yourself, who cares, pamper yourself and be good to yourself.

fuck dp, seriously fuck it, its here, or its not, fuck it.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

insaticiable said:


> No I am not suicidal, and no I don't intend on hurting myself. BUT I FEEL HORRIBLE. don't think im gonna take the sub B anymore, it's fucking me over. dunno if its that or just plain 'ol depression. BUT man, i am like depressed to the extremeeeee. I want to crawl in a corner and die. Dunno why I feel so bad tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. We are in the same boat(I have something with ships today lol). I hope both of us feel better soon. Hang in there.


----------

